# K2 Data Boots?



## diver1183 (Feb 12, 2014)

These K2 Data Boots are on sale everywhere, someone must have tried some! 

Another cheap alternative seems like the Burton Moto. Anyone tried those? Are they stiff enough for all-mountain charging?


----------

